# Deer Grunt Calls



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 12, 2014)

I been turning a few Deer Grunts this past couple weeks. I thought I would post a few.
The first one is FBE I managed to snag from @Kevin during his last selling spree. I haven't put a finish on it yet but it sanded out real well.













Forgot to add the accents are Bloodwood

Reactions: EyeCandy! 10


----------



## Kevin (Jul 12, 2014)

Beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 12, 2014)

The next call is made from that curley, burley, beautiful maple wood from @windyridgebowman. I only wish I could take good pictures as this wood is got more going on then the border crossing in Texas.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 12, 2014)

Then of coarse the basic favorite of mine Osage Orange I got from @dbroswoods .














Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 12, 2014)

Those accents on the FBE blows it off the charts!! May have to steal that idea...oops did I say that out loud

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 12, 2014)

Those are very nice Rodney. Kinda partial to the burnt osage.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Jul 12, 2014)

Rodney you brought out the best of the wood in these calls and that FBE call is off the charts!!!! 

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Jul 13, 2014)

Them some good lookin callers


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 13, 2014)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I been turning a few Deer Grunts this past couple weeks. I thought I would post a few.
> The first one is FBE I managed to snag from @Kevin during his last selling spree. I haven't put a finish on it yet but it sanded out real well.
> 
> View attachment 55485
> ...



Wow Rodney - if this is without finish you might want to have a clean pair of shorts handy when you apply finish. Nice work!


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 13, 2014)

Those are some great looking calls Rodney.
David


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jul 13, 2014)

Good looking calls, just wondering are the metal bands just for looks?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 13, 2014)

The bands are where the call joins together. It has 2 purposes 1. it covers the jointed area and 2. it strengthens the call where the insert sets. Some calls are done with wood bands and others use metal. Bands are not required but add to the looks of the call


----------

